# Keystone Announces Incentives On Outback And Sydney Editions



## Administrator

Our friends at Keystone passed the following on to us. For those in the market for a new Outback or Sydney Edition, this looks like a pretty nice offer...

*Outback and Outback Sydney Edition "Pick Your Perk" Program*

*Receive up to $1000 Rebate Towards Down Payment
OR
No Interest/No Payments* 

Effective Thursday, April 24, 2008 customers can purchase any new 2008 or prior model year new Outback or Outback Sydney Edition travel trailer of fifth wheel and receive *$1000 Sydney Edition rebate or $750 Outback rebate* to be used towards down payment when you finance through Thor Credit.

* OR&#8230;*

In lieu of rebate, you may choose *No Payments for 120 days and No Interest for 90 Days* when you finance through Thor Credit.

Promotion ends June 30th.
For more information, please visit your Outback or Sydney Edition dealer for qualifications and details.

Offer subject to any state limitations and void where prohibited by law. May be modified, discontinued or extended by Thor Credit Corporation and Keystone without prior notice. Outback Loft is excluded from this offer.​


----------

